# Swine/Flu Jab - how long is it effective for?



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi,

I had the swine/flu jab in January of this year.  I wasn't eligible at the doctors so had it done at Boots.


I am now pregnant with twins and wondered how long the jab I had in January is effective for?  Am I right in thinking it's for a year and therefore won't need another one until next January, or should I be thinking about getting it done sooner.  When I asked at the hospital yesterday, they weren't sure. Also Boots wrote to me this week reminding me to get it done again but didn't mention when.


Thanks very much!


Natalie x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Flu jabs are normally seasonal and contain a different mix of strains each year. However this year it appears that the same strains as last year are predicted to be around, so they are using the same vaccine.
There are no data to say how long the immunity will last with the specific vaccine from last year, but they are still recommending that at risk people have a booster this year and have it as soon as available.


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks Hazel!


x


----------

